# In Memory



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 16, 2008)

With great sadness I must report that one of my former flight instructors Fred Robinson passed away on November 7th. I worked for Fred part time through out the mid and late 90s and it was at his school, "Great Western Soaring School" where I got my start flying and maintaining gliders. I always had a great working relationship with Fred and if it wasn't for him and his generosity, I probably wouldn't have my current job.

The area where Great Western is located is known as "Crystal Aire" and is probably one of the best places in the world for soaring. Europeans go there in the summer time for mountain wave and thermals that are just outstanding. I once was told by a Swiss guy that if we were talking surfing, Crystal Aire would be considered the "North Shore."

Anyway, Fred, I'll miss you - you were a former employer and flight instructor, but forever you'll be a mentor and a friend. RIP


----------



## wilbur1 (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Joe


----------



## Erich (Nov 16, 2008)

good tribute Joe !

RIP Fred, blue skies ahead


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 16, 2008)

Blue skies and fair winds....


----------



## seesul (Nov 16, 2008)

sorry for that loss Joe...
RIP Fred!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 16, 2008)

Blue skies and tail winds, Fred. Sorry for your loss, Joe.


----------



## v2 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (Nov 16, 2008)

Great tribute, Joe. May your skies always be blue and full of thermals, Fred!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your loss Flyboyj.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP Fred. My condolences Joe.


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about that Joe.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Joe.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear the sad news, may he rest in peace in untroubled skies.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Joe, take care mate.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, Joe.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 17, 2008)

sorry for you loss Joe, take care.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 17, 2008)

Condolences Joe..


----------



## 109ROAMING (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 18, 2008)

my condolences mate

RIP Fred


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry Joe. RIP Fred. 

TO


----------



## Wurger (Nov 18, 2008)

sorry for that loss Joe...
RIP Fred!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 29, 2008)

All - 

Thanks for all your condolences. I know Fred was buried a few days after his passing. I don't know the status of his school but I'm sure his legacy will carry on.

*"The audience of earth-bound people cannot appreciate the joy, sights and feelings of a sailplane pilot; high above the traffic jams and millions of TV sets polluting minds and wasting useful lives.

No earth bound person can understand the many motions and boundless energy of the atmosphere. Few airplane pilots know the secrets that sailplane pilots use to travel hundreds of miles with no engine, using no fuel and landing safely without an engine to make a second attempt.

The majestic lenticular clouds signal mesmerizing energy and an unreal smoothness…an eerie quietness that suddenly envelops the sailplane and its pilot. The lifting motion of the atmosphere is able to carry the sailplane to altitudes high above the cruising altitude of a 747. The world record of 49,000 ft was set near Mojave California.

While pilots of powered airplanes suffer in bouncy turbulence through valleys, sailplane pilots may be traveling the same direction, moving along in utter bliss. It's knowing and using the many variations of atmospheric motion.
Sailplane pilots are drawn to the high mountains, soaring above Mount Whitney and the Rockies while many airplane pilots avoid them like a disease. Sailplane pilots often use oxygen while some airplanes cannot even reach the same altitude with their propellers churning in furious rotations. 

Unless you soar with the hawks and eagles, you cannot appreciate the fun that the birds seek daily. I have had birds fly inside my wingspan perfectly confident that I too was a bird and look at me eye-to-eye. What a joy! 
My life as a sailplane pilot and instructor is so full of unexpected pleasures that in my 56 years of being a pilot, the pleasures only increase and now I am living the best years of my life still teaching others and flying just for fun."

Fred Robinson March 28, 2003*

Thread Closed, good-bye Fred!


----------

